
Has anyone attend the Reforge Growth Series before? - arjunpatel1026
I recently was accepted in the Reforge Growth Series and was just wondering if anyone attended and had honest feedback about the course?<p>Thank you in advanced!
======
jackgolding
I just got accepted too - so far have only heard positive feedback from 2
people who've done it (Australians on other forums)

